
25% of antibiotics prescribed in the US are unnecessary - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1526329/25-of-antibiotics-prescribed-in-the-us-are-unnecessary/
======
notjtrig
From the article, "The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimates
that about one third of all antibiotic prescriptions in the US are
unnecessary"

In another study, "The researches grouped the diagnostic codes into categories
by whether they “always,” “sometimes,” or “never” merited antibiotics... Of
those, 23.5% of these prescriptions were given for ailments in the “never”
category"

------
rfreiberger
I would be interested to hear the ratio in other countries, my father who
spends time in Taiwan mentioned that they subscribe antibiotics for almost
everything, almost as we do for acetaminophen or Asprin.

~~~
godzillabrennus
It was like that in the United States 20 years ago. I could get an antibiotic
for a sniffle if I wanted.

At least now they try to make sure you have an infection.

------
sharemywin
Wonder if the study took into account secondary infections. ear aches or
rattling in the chest, sinus infections ?

------
kwhitefoot
Only 25%?

